# Dexter killed a kitten



## Dirtydmc (Mar 21, 2013)

My wife forgot he was out and roaming. She left the bedroom door open. She and her friend came home to see dexter thrashing a kitten about. He crushed its head and was trying to rip it apart for consumption. Lesson learned. Don't forget that the beast is out. I also double gated the stairs in hopes that he can't get back to the kittens. UHG. Btw, he loves Arizona. Sunshine makes him happy.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn that sucks but now he kmows kittens areveasy food

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jondancer (Mar 21, 2013)

i hate cats.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 21, 2013)

I love cats...some of my favorite pets.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 22, 2013)

Lmao

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 23, 2013)

Seriously guys??

"Last updated on September 11, 2012

The goal of this site is to provide a venue where the discussion of any and all topics relating to tegus may take place. It is our aim to keep this site family-friendly so that users of ALL age groups may participate.

1. Do not post anything blatantly rude and/or insulting.
2. Spamming and trolling will not be tolerated. Do not post links to other forums.
3. Do not post explicit or otherwise inappropriate material..
4. Refrain from the discussion of any illegal activity.
5. Taunting, berating, or antagonizing moderators and/or staff will not be tolerated. Issues with our 100% volunteer staff can be directed to [email protected] "


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 23, 2013)

That's very sad for the kitten. We should all learn from this. Tegus should never mix with any other household pets. For the other animal's safety as well as their own.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 23, 2013)

BTW, the rule reminder was not in regards to the kitten post, but some off-color humor made.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Mar 23, 2013)

I understand.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw an ad on Craigslist from a guy supposedly running a guinea pig rescue. I told my wife I thought it may be a scam to get free guinea pigs to feed to large reptiles. I would not put it past some people to do things like that.


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 24, 2013)

We don't feed guinea pigs we jumped straight to bunnies but I know alot of people that breed them just for that purpose


----------



## Dirtydmc (Apr 6, 2013)

So the kittens have grown more. He still wants them. Thank the gods that they will be leaving soon. He loves his new house. He can roam all 2400 square feet of it and has multiple basking roots in real sunlight. And sorry about the awesome humor. He doesn't care so much about being family friendly. Just wants to eat. I'm all about the beer. He's all about the furry things.


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 7, 2013)

yeah Tarot likes to try to get the button quail we keep through the glass on occasion. my boyfriends is a bird person, and im a reptile person. it really gets him scared, as he has seen what one can do to a small creature. luckily i can usually tell Tarot no and he will comply, if not begrudgingly.


but if there wasnt glass there, it wouldnt matter if i were firing a gun at his feet, he'd destroy those quail.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I let niles roam around on my bed and he sometimes pokes my small dogs with his tongue. Sometimes he looks up at them and moves his head like he wants to get up onto them, haha, which he does to me when he wants to try to climb onto my head...which I discourage, by the way. Do you think it's bad that I let them interact? Because I figured if they got to know each other as he grows then maybe he won't become aggressive with them. Is this wrong?


----------



## Dubya (Apr 20, 2013)

Break the head climbing habit asap. Gwangi stiil tries to do it and hei well over 40" now. It is not cute at this point.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh I know!!! I remember you telling me that! Haha. I discourage it but he ALWAYS tries. And if on my shoulder he tricks me and climbs up the back of my head!


----------



## Dana C (Jul 9, 2013)

While the picture show Captn' Jack on my head I stopped it but it wasn't easy. I ended up putting a towel over my head and neck when we had our 1 on 1 time.


----------

